# Adding the stock reverse camera to my mylink system



## 1 task (Mar 23, 2013)

Anything?? Any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Unfortunetly all i found is this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/10945-how-install-back-up-camera-cheaply.html

Shouldn't be much of a hard task if you have the NAV system but i can see it being tidious, i have no experience in this but i will give you a bump


----------



## dtour (Jan 20, 2014)

bringing this thread back......I'd like to add the backup camera as well. I have the MyLink but no backup camera. Google found this:

General Motors Trucks Factory Rearveiw-Backup Camera


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

That looks awesome !! But if we have rca outputs then we could get a gm unit or a ebay knock off to work. Im hopefully going to tear apart my dash later next month to do the vinyl and ill look on the back of the unit to see what were working with

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

We can do all the programming on this to enable the camera and keep the unit happy and able to accept OEM software upgrades in the future unlike other places


----------



## dtour (Jan 20, 2014)

silver2kws6 said:


> That looks awesome !! But if we have rca outputs then we could get a gm unit or a ebay knock off to work. Im hopefully going to tear apart my dash later next month to do the vinyl and ill look on the back of the unit to see what were working with
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Here's what the back looks like.

Image Sheet


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Then I dont see why a aftermarket hook up won't work. Run a line from camera back to head unot like stock and get it programmed. There has to be something more

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Question- is that really a programming issue? The reason why I ask is that it is buried in the MyLink configuration menu as an option if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

There is a thread where this is discussed in General:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...-screen-radio-without-nav-2013-cruze-eco.html

My post from the thread:



Danny5 said:


> The radio doesn't have a composite RCA, but it does have 2 wires. Now, one has to wonder if the harness from the trunk to the radio has the wires as well (composite is just 2 wires anyways)
> 
> Looking at diagrams on gmpartsdirect, there is a different harness if you have a backup cam, but its only the trunk harness that plugs into the main harness on the left side of the trunk. That means if you could locate the main harness in the trunk, you can probably find the 2 wires that supply the camera composite signal to the MyLink.
> 
> ...


The worst part about using stock parts is that the camera is a $300 part. Almost cost prohibitive.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Go aftermarket I hate that my camera didn't come with the lines that move with the steering wheel like other gm cars.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

$500 for back up system? And it doesn't even seem to include the camera. What wires run from the head unit to display on the my link system? I'm wondering if the display can be swapped out for one with 2 inputs. Back up and my link.

Rocky, do you live on the equator? Just wondering cause your profile pic.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mick said:


> $500 for back up system? And it doesn't even seem to include the camera. What wires run from the head unit to display on the my link system? I'm wondering if the display can be swapped out for one with 2 inputs. Back up and my link.
> 
> Rocky, do you live on the equator? Just wondering cause your profile pic.


Haha I posted it and it was like that, I was too lazy to Change it


----------

